# FastCAT



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm guessing Phoebe isn't the nervous one🤣! Sorry. No can help! 🐿


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Starla said:


> Phoebe is going to run her first FastCAT tomorrow and one of us is extremely nervous. I’ve already asked the coordinator a million questions, and I don’t want to bother her anymore so can anybody help me? I tried to go to the last one to see how it all works, but I hit a big traffic snarl and then only 3 dogs ended up showing so it was done before I got there.
> 
> 1. The email I just got talks about having 2 leashes so your catcher can get the dog and exit without waiting for you. I don’t have a catcher. My husband will be home with the kids. Is that going to be a huge problem?
> 2. Do I need to have a crate?
> ...


Don't worry, FCAT is the least stressful sport for the handler! You don't have to have any training for you or the dog. 

1. You should ask someone there (e.g., the people running the event) to release Phoebe. You will be the catcher at the finish line. You are allowed to call her, so jump up and down and make sure she sees you before you start calling her. 100 yards or whatever is a long distance and they can barely see you otherwise. Some dogs will just chase the lure, but not mine! They just want to run to me! 

2. You probably do not need a crate. I've always crated out of the car for FCAT. 

3. Your dog may be stressed by OTHER lunatic dogs barking. Try to keep her away from the "ingate" as much as possible to minimize stress and let her rest in the car between runs. 

Have fun! My dogs love this sport.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

No Tom, she’s blissfully oblivious! 🤣

Thank you, @MaizieFrosty! I actually talked to my mom after I posted, and she is going to meet me there. She can release Phoebe, and since Phoebe’s main goal in life is to be by my side, I’m sure she will know exactly where I am! I’m not going to take a crate. They’re such a pain to haul around, plus I don’t think that will be the right time to introduce crating outside of home. There is plenty of parking next to the run-area, so I will just park close by. Thank you for the reassurance that this will be fun!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Starla said:


> No Tom, she’s blissfully oblivious! 🤣
> 
> Thank you, @MaizieFrosty! I actually talked to my mom after I posted, and she is going to meet me there. She can release Phoebe, and since Phoebe’s main goal in life is to be by my side, I’m sure she will know exactly where I am! I’m not going to take a crate. They’re such a pain to haul around, plus I don’t think that will be the right time to introduce crating outside of home. There is plenty of parking next to the run-area, so I will just park close by. Thank you for the reassurance that this will be fun!


You're very welcome. That's awesome that your mom can be there!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Well… we did it! Eventually! 😂 everybody was so kind. Phoebe did NOT like staying with my mom, and you were right, she couldn’t see me! Or hear me, unfortunately. It was so windy! And at first she balked at the bag. 😩 My mom ended up breaking the timer at the beginning and walking her down, which should have been an NQ, but they called it a practice instead. Her second time she did better. Her third try she did great! 30 seconds and 9.something. She doesn’t like running next to the moving line, so I have to figure out how to work on that. I’m going to get a line and bag and get the kids to run around with her on that to see if we can teach her to chase it. I can’t believe we have to teach her that! My trainer friend was there who did Phoebe’s TKN evaluation, and she released her the third time. She was able to get her more focused and hyped up.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yay! In my experience with my two, they either have the instinct to chase the lure or they don't. Both of mine failed the coursing ability test so we didn't pursue that further after one try. FCAT for them is just a fun run to their favorite person


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sounds like fun! Love the smiles.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on a fun day.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations! 

For some reason, I didn't realize you were that close to me.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> For some reason, I didn't realize you were that close to me.


Thank you! Yes, I live just south of Houston.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> Thank you! Yes, I live just south of Houston.


I'm in Beaumont.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Good job! Love your smiles too.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

We did it again! Phoebe’s times today were 10.287 And 12.466. She just kind of lopes, imagine how fast she would be if she was actually running! 😂 I’m dying to see the pictures from the last race, still.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe earned her BCAT today. We have so much fun just doing a doggy thing with other doggy people. She gets so many compliments, everybody loves how she moves. I’m glad we gave this sport a shot!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I got to find that game around my parts! I'm certain Elroy will love it!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations. Phoebe looks so happy and is gorgeous draped in her new shiny ribbon.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Well done. What an inspirational thread! I'll have to see if there is something similar here.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Congrats on getting Phoebe hooked on a fun sport, and congrats on your BCAT! Archie loves FastCAT, though he's less interested in chasing the "bunny" and more interested in just running to me. A friend in the Tallahassee area runs her brown Standard, Louise the Breeze, and they earned their FCAT6 yesterday. A target for you and Phoebe to shoot for...have fun!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations! It's so fun to watch them having fun! I took Topper to some lure coursing sessions last summer and he adored it. We may try a FastCAT in August - they're running one at the same location as a nose work trial.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m certainly a crazy dog lady. Went and did FastCAT today when I should have been packing for our trip! It was the last run of the season down here and Phoebe ran her best times yet! Over 23 mph. She was amped up and a bit embarrassing with her barking and wild child ways, but at least she is having fun!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'll choose FCAT over packing any day! Congratulations Team Phoebe!


----------

